# Can anyone comment on my new cage design?



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

So, I redid the cage for my indoor-only, post-PMV pigeon, incorporating some of the suggestions here. I would love to hear any other ideas on how to make it better or more interesting for her!

So, the cage itself is a little over 3 feet long by 2 feet wide. One the floor, I have a layer of towels covered with a layer of paper towels. Along the left side, I have a 6-inch wide, 5 inch tall perch running the length of the side (about 25 inches). That is also covered with a layer of towels and a layer of paper towels. I hung up an old t-shirt to cover one of the corners of the perch, to make it more private.

I also have two toys someone brought for me. I took out the carrier I used to have in there, so there is more open space. Pictures of the cage are attached.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

That look like a nice nursery cage

I just bought a bunch of those wire panels in a swap meet


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice looks good, I did notice a pair of eggs in the cage a nest bowl would work way better then having them directly on the floor,if you plan on having the eggs hatch the bowls will help prevent splayed legs in the squabs as they grow.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

She is a single pigeon (the consensus seems to be is that she sees me as a mate), so there is no possibility of babies. However, I still want to make her comfortable. How do I make a nesting bowl?


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pigeonfriend said:


> She is a single pigeon (the consensus seems to be is that she sees me as a mate), so there is no possibility of babies. However, I still want to make her comfortable. How do I make a nesting bowl?


Gotcha! any round but not to shallow will work as long as it's wide enough so she can sit in it, plastic or ceramic will work best.I have seen disposable cardboard ones also


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Since bowls get smaller closer to the bottom, how big should the bottom be?

Also, I know they are prey animals. Would she like some sort of a hiding spot?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It looks really good-sized, and comfortable. Pretty near same size as the Chinchilla cages I have for our blind pigeons. They do love home comforts, these pigeons


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice cage looks good for a single bird, I would suggest covering the water and feed or getting it off the floor so no poop gets in it.


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

I have used something similar to this as a home for pet pigeons. It was an official guinea pig/ rabbit cage (http://www.petco.com/product/119390/Kaytee-Rabbit-Home.aspx?CoreCat=GuineaPigHPCagesHabitats). I like to line the bottom with chick grit so I can scoop droppings out like a litter box 2 to 3 times a day with ease. I also leave a bowl of actual pigeon grit inside for him/her to pick through. Of course having a cage this small means lots of flight time, so when I have had pigeons as pets before, they were out flying around the house when I was home.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks cozy to me. nice job.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Lexygurl, it's actually quite a bit bigger than the pet store cage. It IS an old guinea pig cage, but one that I built myself, because pretty much all of the commercial cages don't have an appropriate amount of space for guinea pigs, even though they are marketed to them. My piggies have since moved to an even bigger space, but this cage that Peach (the pigeon) is in is 7.5 sq feet of actual usable space. Even so, I definitely still plan on having her free range when I am around. She is currently laying eggs, but once she is done, I am training her with bird diapers and starting to let her out 

Southwing, I don't know if anyone has found a solution for this, but do your birds splash seed all over the place? It may be because she is post-PMV, but the seed goes flying everywhere (that's why you see it all over the floor - it's actually in a bowl before she gets to it). I would love any ideas on how to not make it fly all over the room!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most pigeons throw their seed in order to find the ones the like best. The trick is to use a dish that they can't do that with. Different ones have been posted at one time or another. I'm sure some will come in with ideas.


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Oct 27, 2012)

They make some like parrot cages would have with a splash guard. Little chick feeders and waters work well. Go on line an do a pigeon supply search. Or a youtube video for ideas. how does she have eggs without a mate?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

They dont need a mate to lay eggs. I have a parrot that has laid several eggs and she has never seen a male parrot. The eggs are just not fertile just like the chicken ones you get at the store.


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

The cage is brilliantly sized nice and colourful. I really like it


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Pigeonfriend - I use a small juice bottle (250ml size). I washed it out well, left the lid on, & cut a decent sized hole in the side. I used a nail file to smooth out the edges so they weren't sharp. Then I used plastic coated wire to attach it to the cage - laying on its side. This has been perfect for Podgy because he will toss the seeds looking for his favourite ones but hardly any are thrown out onto the ground. Works well for me - I used the same thing for his drinking water too (except this one stands upright ) This stopped him from getting his poop in it. 
Cheers,
Dana


----------

